# Retirar Amplificador a minicomponente



## Blacho (Feb 21, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro,  hace mucho no entraba y me surgió una duda y recurrí a ustedes enseguida,  el tema es este,  obtuve un estéreo stromberg si 9002 no es la gran cosa pero suena lindo,  lo arme en mi habitación con una fuente de pc especialmente para el estéreo,  tengo un minicomponente jvc MX-J10 el tema es el siguiente,  quiero que si ustedes me pueden ayudar a retirarle la etapa de potencia al minicomponente para poder usar el pre amp del estero y así conectar dos Woofer de 8 a las salidas de esa etapa,  uno a cada salida,  de ohmios van perfectos solo necesito poder retirar el ampli con el trafo para poder meterlo la pre amplificación del estero a esa etapa,  nose si me explico desde ya muchas gracias amigos ...


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Es mas facil, si es posible, conectar la salida de linea del stereo (fichas RCA blanca y roja) a la entrada auxiliar del minicomponente, obvio si es que cada uno dispone de esas entradas/salidas correspondientes


----------



## Blacho (Feb 22, 2017)

Sii  dispone de eso pero estoy por armar una sola caja de madera bien presentada con el Amplificador adentro además de eso quiero que quede todo junto y al prender el estéreo suene todo y no tener que andar tirando cables al equipo y prender el equipo aparte etc,  me podrías ayudar a hacerlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2017)

El riesgo de que no funcione mas es muy alto 

Que enciendan juntos lo resolvés con la salida de remoto o de antena del stereo 

Los minicomponentes tienen espacio de sobra adentro


----------



## Blacho (Feb 22, 2017)

Y como puedo conectar el remoto del estéreo al equipo para que prendas juntos?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 22, 2017)

y si, es como dice Dosmetros, es mucho el riesgo de sacar el ampli...

te dejo un ejemplo propio, esto es un equipo aiwa que use para armar un "5.1", que solo quedo en 5 porque el 1 es un sub sony activo.. mira el trabajito que me llevo hacerlo, y el_ lio_ que es eso adentro
http://fuegomp3.blogspot.com/2015/04/convirtiendo-un-minicomponente-aiwa-en.html?m=0
ahi hay, un equipo aiwa que destripe, otro aiwa que solo use la fuente y el amplificador, y una tercer placa que de dos canales solo andaba uno, con eso hice el canal central, asi que anda pensando que te conviene hacer.



Blacho dijo:


> Y como puedo conectar el remoto del estéreo al equipo para que prendas juntos?


 
con la salida de antena del stereo, podrias activar un rele, el cual cerraria el circuito que enciende el equipo... habria que ver como es ese equipo y su circuitos


----------



## Blacho (Feb 22, 2017)

Podrían ayudarme a encontrar el relé del equipo?  El tema es que yo no entiendo mucho como ustedes de electrónica pero me doy bastante maña asique si me ayudarán a encontrarlo joya


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 23, 2017)

viste mi blog? bue, si lo viste, a mi no se me hizo facil y eso que tenia muy claro lo que tenia que hacer, mejor conectalo por medio de cables rca y disfruta el resultado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2017)

Blacho , hacen falta conocimientos mínimos , que no tenés , para rescatar el amplificador de un minicomponentes , seguí el consejo y cablealo.

Más , teniendo en cuenta que ambos funcionan , distinto sería si lo hubieras encontrado tirado en la calle y medio desarmado 

Saludos !


----------



## Blacho (Feb 23, 2017)

Ya desarme el minicomponente y arme un gabinete con el estéreo y la placa entera del Amplificador sin modificar nada de nada lo único que quiero es que me ayuden a conectarle el remoto al relé para que prendas es todo,  ya hice todo me falta conectar ese cable solo para que prenda cuando prenda el estereo


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 23, 2017)

y bue, si lo queres hacer... primero tenes que saber de que manera se activa el rele del minicomponente, si es por positivo o negativo, eso lo podes averiguar midiendo las tensiones de los pines del bobinado del rele con respecto a la masa, medilo con el equipo apagado y con el equipo encendido, y postea resultados


----------



## Blacho (Feb 23, 2017)

El componente lo puse entero adentro del gabinete con todas sus placas,  no modifique nada,  lo bueno que desenchufa de igual guarda la configuración y cuando lo prendo arranca en auxiliar,  necesito poder hacerle alguna Conección en el botón de encendido que solo hace contacto una vez para prender y una vez para apagar para que prenda y apague nomas,  no voy a soldar le nada al relé si de igual manera ya lo puse entero en el gabinete

Ese es el relé,  le saque una foto por las dudas


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 24, 2017)

y el stereo como se prende? tambien con un boton? es frente desmontable? lo que podes hacer es usar un boton con doble circuito, le soldas unos cables en paralelo con los botones de cada aparato, y encendes todo con un solo boton... 

La realidad es que deberias buscar la señal que enciende el equipo y comandarla desde el stereo, pero ya tenes que buscar en el circuito.

El rele del equipo es de 24 volts, no lo podes prender directo con el stereo, pero ese rele es mas que seguro que esta comandado por un transistor, y ahí es donde deberias meterle una señal para encender el equipo.

Sin diagrama esquematico y sin experiencia, incisto, deja todo como esta y encendelo de a uno.


----------



## Blacho (Feb 24, 2017)

Sisi tiene frente desmontable,  y el equipo solo tiene un pulsador al igual que el estéreo,  debería buscar eso con los botones,  no toque nada fuera de lugar asique bueno voy a ver como lo hago gracias


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Feb 24, 2017)

pulsador doble, en uno de los circuitos del pulsador con dos cables conectas en paralelo con el pulsador del minicomponente, y en el otro circuito haces lo mismo con el pulsador del stereo, asegurate que esten bien aislados los circuitos. 

Con eso deberia funcionar, el tema es sacar el cable del frente del stereo, que si bien lo de desmontable no lo va a necesitar mas, es medio enrroscado.


----------



## Blacho (Feb 24, 2017)

Buenísimo Gracias ya lo logre perfectamente un crack son luego les paso foto como quedo todo


----------

